# Die Daiwa Bronze Serie



## eiszeit (18. Juni 2020)

Eine weitere der "nicht wenigen" Serien der Fa. Daiwa ist die Bronze-Serie die um 1978 auf den deutschen Markt kam.
Sie deckte mit den Modellen den großen Teil des Angelspektrums ab und war auch für die Angler mit dem kleinen
Geldbeutel erschwinglich.
Die Bronze-Serie gab es sowohl mit der Umbaubarkeit von Rechts-auf Linkshandbetrieb also auch ohne.





1., Serie die nicht umgebaut werden konnte, B-130, B-250 und B-400

Ein paar technische Details:

B-130 Schnurfassung ca. 100m/30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,7, Preis ca. 34,50DM
B-250 Schnurfassung ca. 225m/30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:4,1, Preis ca. 49,50DM
B-400 Schnurfassung ca. 275m/40mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,7, Preis ca. 59,50DM





2., Serie mit Umbaubarkeit von Rechts- auf Linkshandbetrieb, B-100RL, B-130RL, B150RL und B-250RL

Hier auch ein paar technische Details:

B-100RL, ca. 80m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,7, Preis ca. 24,50DM
B-130RL, ca. 100m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,7, Preis ca. 34,50DM
B-150RL, ca. 225m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:3,7, Preis ca. 39,50DM
B-250RL, ca. 225m/0,30mm. Übersetzung ca. 1:4,1, Preis ca. 44,50DM
Sonstiges: Die Rollen laufen auf Buchsen, haben einen Bügelaußenanschlag, bei den kleineren Modellen
ist der Rotor per Steckscheibe am Gehäuse / bei den größeren wie üblich per Mutter befestigt, sie besitzen ein
Hypoidgetriebe mit Minusversetzung, bei den Größeren Modellen (z. B. 250RL) erfolgt der Spulenhub
per zweitem Zahnrad.
Alles in allem zwei Serien mit einem sehr guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juni 2020)

Da fehlt dir noch die 400RL, die war direkt von 1978 schon am Start, während die 100RL erst später hinzukam.

_Daiwa Katalog 1978 UK_


Die beiden großen Modelle 250 & 400 haben übrigens eine große selbstschmierende Bronzebuchse (sie brauch dennoch Pflege, ist dann aber unverwüstlich) auf dem Ritzel, wo sonst üblich ein Kugellager zum Einsatz kommt.
Dies ist einmalig in allen Daiwa-Rollen jener Zeit, gibt es bei keiner andren Serie.


----------



## eiszeit (18. Juni 2020)

Jaaaaa, B-100RL 1980 (Balzer), hab ich nicht extra erwähnt.
B-400RL, da fand ich nichts ob sie in Deutschland angeboten wurde.
1979 kam ja schon die Apollo-Serie mit der A-400RL.
Das war zuviel.

Aber dazu später mehr


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juni 2020)

Ob es die B-400RL in Deutschland gab kann ich dir auch nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen.
Es wäre aber etwas seltsam wenn nicht, denn die normale B-400 gab es ja auch und die 400RL kam ja auch direkt und nicht erst später. 

Entsprechende Balzer-Kataloge hab ich leider nicht vorliegen, ich kann mich daher nur aufs engl. Material beziehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2020)

Nochmal eine kleine Ergänzung im Bezug zur B-400RL.

Mir liegt aktuell ein 78er Balzer-Katalog vor, in dem diese Rolle zwar nicht bildlich aufgeführt ist, aber er beinhaltet dennoch einen Hinweis darauf.
Balzer hatte in seinen Katalogen zu Beginn immer eine separate Seite mit den Schnurkapazitäten ihrer angebotenen Modelle.
Genau dort ist auch jene 400RL gelistet, siehe Anhang.




Interessanterweise ist im 78er Balzer-Katalog eigentlich gar keine Bronze unter den gezeigten Rollenmodellen aufgeführt. Man findet lediglich je 2 aus beiden Serien auf der letzten Umschlagseite.
Also wird auch Balzer Modelle in ihrem Repartoir gehabt haben, die nicht immer auch im aktuellen Katalog aufgeführt waren. Es gab ja auch hauseigene Modelle, die man in den Katalogen nicht findet.
Möglicherweise gab es auch andere dt. Vertriebler, die mit div. Daiwa-Modellen hierzulande gehandelt haben.
Anders wäre es zb nicht erklärbar, das eine Silver-X von Balzer vertrieben wurde, die schwarze Version davon aber nicht, die es aber definitiv auch in Deutschland zu kaufen gab. Balzer vertrieb eine schwarze Version davon lediglich als XBZ mit 4 Modellen (schwarzer Rollenkörper, silberne Spule, quasi Mix aus beiden Varianten) , die es meines Wissens auch nur in Deutschland gab.


----------



## Thomas. (8. November 2020)

Die Liste hat mich neu gierig gemacht und, habe gerade mal geschaut, die B-400 und die 4000C da lassen sich die Spulen untereinander Tauschen, ebenso passen ohne Problem die Spulen der SS5000 und der GS-6 auf den beiden umgekehrt aber nicht, da schleift es ein wenig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2020)

Bei solchen Spielchen muß man immer bissl aufpassen.

Die Spulen der Apollo, Bronze und Silver sind weitestgehend untereinander austauschbar je nach Modellgröße.
Da bei der Gold aber nur wenig größentechnisch kompatibel zur Silver zb ist, passt da dann freilich auch nur noch wenig.

Eine A-100 Spule passt zb perfekt auf eine 1000C und auch auf eine Gs-1, da beide letztgenannten bis auf wenige Merkmale identisch sind (da schaut ne silberne Spule auf nem goldenen Body nur uncool aus).

An den Kapazitäten allein kann man das nicht immer so einfach festhalten, auch die Spulengröße, dessen Höhe und sicher auch Wandstärke spielt hier noch mit.
Möglicherweise auch dessen Aufnahme, da kann ich aber mangels Verfügbarkeit nur raten.


----------



## eiszeit (12. November 2022)

Neues zur Bronze Serie von Daiwa. Hab diese Woche ein Daiwa B-250 von privat erwischt.

Wie es aussieht wurde diese Serie, -evtl. auch nur die B-250- sowohl in Korea als auch in Japan produziert.
Ob parallel-, vor- oder zeitlich nachgelagert kann ich 100%ig nicht sagen.

Hier ein paar Bilder:




links: Daiwa Japan, rechts: Korea (Aufschrift Rollenfuß)




An der Banderole sieht man es auch, links: Manufactured Daiwa Seiko, Japan. rechts. Designed by Daiwa Seiko Inc.




Ebenso an der Teilnummer (hier Spule) links (Korea) : K51349-11, rechts (Japan): 51349-12.
Das vorangestellt K bei der Korearolle, ist genauso vorhanden: an der Kurbel, Umlaufkappe usw.


----------



## magut (12. November 2022)

Unglaublich euer Wissen. Respekt und meine Hochachtung


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. November 2022)

eiszeit 
Wenn du mal Zeit hast, bei der Bronze RL. Serie, wie sind da dann die Herstellungsländer. Die RL ist ja etwas später auf dem Markt erschienen. Meine RL ist mit Korea gemarket.


----------



## eiszeit (12. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> eiszeit
> Wenn du mal Zeit hast, bei der Bronze RL. Serie, wie sind da dann die Herstellungsländer. Die RL ist ja etwas später auf dem Markt erschienen. Meine RL ist mit Korea gemarket.








Hab gerade nachgesehen, da sind alle mit Korea gemarkt.


----------



## warrior (12. November 2022)

Servus zusammen.
Kann jemand folgende Rolle als Ersatzteilspender gebrauchen? Gebe sie bei Übernahme der Versandkosten kostenlos ab. Der Rollenfuss würde Mal geschweißt.


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Unglaublich euer Wissen. Respekt und meine Hochachtung


Ich staune auch immer wieder über unsere Rollenlords


----------

